# Zeichnung => klare Linien



## Twisi87 (24. November 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Zeichnung auf einem weißen Blatt Papier angefertigt und dann gescannt...
wie kann ich diese Zeichnung jetzt so filtern, dass ich ein Bild mit klaren schwarzen Linien herausbekomme und nich diese hellgrauen, drucheinanderwuselnden Striche???

Ciao
Twisi

Zum Bild:
links: so sieht die Zeichnung im Moment aus
rechts: so sollte sie ungefähr aussehen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. November 2002)

Ich würde nachzeichnen empfehlen! Pfadtool!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (24. November 2002)

Oder Weichzeichnen und den Kontrast hochstellen...
Ich würde aber ersteres vorziehen, weil mit dieser Methode die Qualität mit Sicherheit höher wäre.


----------



## Twisi87 (24. November 2002)

Danke ersmal für eure Hilfe!
Aber woher bekomm ich dieses *Pfadtool* ???

Ciao
Twisi87


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (24. November 2002)

Werkzeugpalette
Hier ist das Pfad Tool mit "Zeichenstift" gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Twisi87 (24. November 2002)

Danke 
Ich glaub aber, ich sollte mir mal n Grafiktablett anschafen!
Könnt ihr mir ein gutes und nich allzu teures empfehlen?

Ciao
Twisi87


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. November 2002)

> Könnt ihr mir ein gutes und nich allzu teures empfehlen?



Gut und nicht teuer gibt es leider nicht!

Also ich würde sagen hol Dir ein Wacom Grafiktablett!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (24. November 2002)

Wacom Tabletttest


----------



## Lord Brain (25. November 2002)

Eine andere Möglichkeit: Einfach die Zeichnung reinzeichnen und das Ganze nochmal einscannen...dann sparst du dir das gewöhnungsbedürftige Gefummel mit dem Pfadtool.


----------

